# rightly or wrongly



## lenkangl

Mohl by mi prosím někdo poradit, jak nejlépe přeložit do češtiny spojení "rightly or wrongly"?

Díky


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Výraz "právem nebo neprávem" se vám nezdá? Jaký je kontext?


----------



## lenkangl

Enquiring Mind said:


> Výraz "právem nebo neprávem" se vám nezdá? Jaký je kontext?



Díky za odpověď Kontext je právě různý, jedná se o obecné představení příslovcí. Někdy se mi zdál výraz "právem nebo neprávem" příliš specifický, tak jsem si říkala, jestli by to třeba nemohlo být obecnější "tak či onak".

L.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Podle mého spíš ne, protože výraz "rightly or wrongly" klade důraz na _oprávněnost_ nebo _odůvodněnost_. "Tak či onak" podle kontextu znamená "one way or another", "be that as it may", "by hook or by crook", "for better for worse", "somehow", "in any event", "no matter what" ... atd.


----------



## lenkangl

Enquiring Mind said:


> Podle mého spíš ne, protože výraz "rightly or wrongly" klade důraz na _oprávněnost_ nebo _odůvodněnost_. "Tak či onak" podle kontextu znamená "one way or another", "be that as it may", "by hook or by crook", "for better for worse", "somehow", "in any event", "no matter what" ... atd.



Díky moc!!!


----------

